# Google- The Everyday Secret to Easing IBS - Everyday Health



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The Everyday Secret to Easing IBS**Everyday Health**Irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) is a problem that affects mainly the bowel, the part of the digestive system that makes and stores stool. *...*Feel bloated? Cramps? The problem may be in your BRAIN<nobr>Daily Mail</nobr><nobr>*all 3 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

